

Goldman Sachs Recasts Its Reputation to Woo Tech Talent - 001sky
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/11/13/goldman-sachs-recasts-its-reputation-to-woo-tech-talent/?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news

======
cryoshon
This "article" is a barely-concealed advertisement for technology job
opportunities within the company. I predict that they paid the NY Times for
this article.

There is no mention of legitimate reasons why someone would not want to work
for Goldman Sachs, namely their horrendous reputation for market manipulation,
political bribery, and profiting from the financial crisis.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldman_Sachs#Controversies](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldman_Sachs#Controversies)

------
dozzie
It's finance industry. It may even be challenging on the technology ground,
but there's no mission and purpose behind, just making someone make big bucks.
Quite the opposite in Sillicon Valley, I suppose, where one can build
something that actually affects the world.

It's hard to force self to like an abstract problem if one didn't like it on
its own.

~~~
privong
> but there's no mission and purpose behind, just making someone make big
> bucks. Quite the opposite in Sillicon Valley, I suppose, where one can build
> something that actually affects the world.

This is not universally true. One can find examples of SV companies that are
not doing important things that affect the world (e.g., "Yo!") and one can
find people on Wall Street who are making money and using it to affect the
world (e.g., James Simons and the Simons Foundation).

